# I very like all Todd Mcfarlane's action figures & art work !



## Bookaroo (Jan 24, 2009)

I like Todd McFarlane because he created my favorite villian of all time: Spawn !!!! Yes i am a spawn fan. I very like all Todd Mcfarlane's art work ...
.
Todd McFarlane (born March 16, 1961) is a Canadian cartoonist, writer, toy designer and entrepreneur, best known for his work in comic books, such as the fantasy series Spawn.

In the late 1980s and early 1990s, McFarlane became a comic book superstar due to his work on Marvel Comics Spider-Man franchise. In 1992, he helped form Image Comics, pulling the occult anti-hero character Spawn from his high school portfolio and updating him for the 1990s. Spawn was a popular hero in the 1990s and encouraged a trend in creator-owned comic book properties.

In recent years, McFarlane has illustrated comic books less often, focusing on entrepreneurial efforts, such as McFarlane Toys and Todd McFarlane Entertainment, a film and animation studio. In September, 2006, it was announced that McFarlane will be the Art Director of the newly formed 38 Studios, formerly Green Monster Games, founded by major league baseball pitcher Curt Schilling McFarlane used to be co-owner of National Hockey League's Edmonton Oilers but sold his shares to Daryl Katz. He's also a high-profile collector of history-making baseballs.

 
( Click thumbnails for detailed description )

McFarlane's first published work was a 1984 backup story in Epic Comics Coyote. He soon began drawing for both DC Comics& Marvel, with his first major body of work being a two-year run (1985–1987) on DC's Infinity Inc. In 1987, McFarlane also illustrated several issues of Detective Comics Batman : Year Two storyline. From there, he moved to Marvel's Incredible Hulk, which he drew from 1987–1988.

In 1988, McFarlane joined writer David Michelinie on Marvel's The Amazing Spider-Man beginning with issue 298. McFarlane was also the first artist to draw the first, full appearance of Eddie Brock, the first original incarnation of the popular villain Venom. He has been credited as the character's co-creator, though this has been a topic of dispute within the comic book industry. 

 
( Click thumbnails for detailed description )

McFarlane's work on Amazing Spider-Man turned him into an industry superstar. In 1990, after a 28-issue run of Amazing Spider-Man, McFarlane told editor Jim Salicrup he'd grown tired of drawing other people's stories and would be leaving the book with issue #328 to write his own work. Salicrup offered McFarlane a new Spider-Man book, prompting the launch of a new monthly title simply called Spider-Man, which McFarlane both wrote and illustrated. Spider-Man #1 sold 2.5 million copies, partially due to the variant covers that were used to encourage collectors into buying more than one edition. McFarlane wrote and illustrated Spider-Man's first 14 issues, as well as #16; many issues of which were crossovers with characters such asWolverine,X-Force, and Ghost Rider. After issue #16 (Nov. 1991), McFarlane left the book due to creative clashes with new editor Danny Fingeroth. He was replaced on the title by future Image Comics co-founder Erik Larsen.

 
( Click thumbnails for detailed description )

In 1994, McFarlane created McFarlane Toys. Its line of meticulously sculpted Spawn action figures changed the entire industry by focusing on more mature consumers and non-traditional action figure inspirations such as musicians. The company has licensed the right to produce action figures of athletes in all four major North American sports — baseball,hockey,football and basketball — and several recent, successful film franchises, including The Terminator, The Matrix and Shrek. He has also created figures of rock musicians, including the members of Kiss,Jim Morrison & Jimi hendrix and toys related to video games, like Halo 3.

 
( Click thumbnail for detailed description )

In 1996, McFarlane founded Todd McFarlane Entertainment, a film 7 animation studio. In collaboration with New Line Cinema, it produced the 1997 Spawn film and a new Spawn movie, planned in 2008. Spawn, while critically panned, was a modest box office success, earning $54.97 million domestically, a little over $69 million worldwide. It also produced the animated series Todd McFarlane's Spawn, (featuring voice work by actor Keith David) which aired on HBO from 1997 until 1999. The animated series received significantly more positive press than the film, received two Primetime Emmy awards (including "Outstanding Animated Program (For Programming More Than One Hour))," and was a moderate success when eventually released on DVD.



COOL YOUTUBES VIDEOS:

Mcfarlane Toys - Figures - behind the scenes





Mcfarlane Toys Alien





McFarlane's Dragons





Todd McFarlane - Interview - Atomic Comics





*FIND TONS MORE OF TODD MCFARLANE ACTION FIGURES AND STATUES AT:*


----------



## Bookaroo (Jan 24, 2009)

*Spawn wallpapers and comic books covers*

AWESOME SPAWN WALLPAPERS & COMIC BOOKS COVERS:
 
 
  
 
( Click for enlarge )


----------



## fast94camaroz28 (Jun 13, 2010)

I used to collect Spawn when it 1st came out. I meet the guy that did Spawn The Impaler in a Comic book store in Raleigh, NC. I had the Blue Spawn Action Figure but sold it for $150 on Ebay. Good Luck on your collection!!


----------



## paintsplat20 (Nov 26, 2010)

wow, this guy is amazing!


----------



## jiys1 (Dec 3, 2010)

i am totally socked while seeing you are spam fan


----------

